

Google Glass Battery Life - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/05/03/google-glass-battery

======
autotravis
uggh. 3.5 hrs? I know it's a small form factor (no space for big honking
battery), but 3.5 hrs isn't a whole lot. How easy is it to turn it off? And is
3.5 hrs at "full-bore, pictures of everything, GPS, etc" usage level? Of
course, we'll get a nice context-less blurb via Gruber when it comes to Google
bashing :).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The other reviews e.g. Scoble, say 3.5 hours of active use, full day at
typical usage levels.

